# Anyone familiar with badblocks?

## RaceTM

Hi all,

I bought two identical drives from a friend.  They're both 1 tb Seagate drives.  I connected both of them, and started badblocks in read-write mode on both drives.  After a few hours, one badblocks session slowed down considerably, to the point where it was pretty much not doing anything.  The other session finished a while later.  I stopped the first one, and now I'm trying it again.

Anyone know what could be happening?

```
badblocks -svw /dev/sdc

Checking for bad blocks in read-write mode

From block 0 to 976762583

Testing with pattern 0xaa: done

Reading and comparing: done

Testing with pattern 0x55: done

Reading and comparing: done

Testing with pattern 0xff: done

Reading and comparing: done

Testing with pattern 0x00: done

Reading and comparing: done

Pass completed, 0 bad blocks found.

```

```

badblocks -svw /dev/sdb

Checking for bad blocks in read-write mode

From block 0 to 976762583

Testing with pattern 0xaa: done

Reading and comparing: done

Testing with pattern 0x55: done

Reading and comparing: done

Testing with pattern 0xff:   0.82% done, 25:31:16 elapsed

^C0.90% done, 26:47:18 elapsed

^C^C^C^C  0.90% done, 26:47:49 elapsed

Interrupted at block 8784768
```

[/code]

----------

## BradN

Have any errors appeared in dmesg?  I've noticed a situation where a controller/bus glitch will screw up things and make it perform really strangely (I suspect an I/O operation was never fully completed and couldn't be cleared out), but this was in conjunction with software RAID.  (insert side rant about some SATA cables with bad connectors)

Also, read-write testing in theory isn't necessary on modern hard drives - if the data can be read everywhere and can be written somewhere, the drive should be fine, but then again your test here has uncovered some problem that might not even be related to the drive itself.

----------

## RaceTM

As far as I know, the drive won't re-allocate bad sectors unless you're attempting to write to a sector that has been determined to be bad.  So doing a read-only test would tell you about sectors that have already been flagged as bad, but it wouldn't necessarily detect additional bad sectors.  That's my understanding anyways, but I don't claim to be an expert  :Smile: 

There are some messages in the logs, however I'm not sure how to tell which device exactly they're coming from.  Is ata2 supposed to be sdb?:

```
# dmesg | tail -20

ata2: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

ata2.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

ata2.00: cmd ca/00:80:80:f8:0b/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag 0 dma 65536 out

         res 51/84:61:80:f8:0b/00:00:00:00:00/e1 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

ata2.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

ata2: hard resetting link

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

ata2.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1800500 action 0x6 frozen

ata2: SError: { UnrecovData Proto LinkSeq TrStaTrns }

ata2.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

ata2.00: cmd ca/00:80:00:17:0c/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag 0 dma 65536 out

         res 40/00:61:80:f8:0b/00:00:00:00:00/e1 Emask 0x16 (ATA bus error)

ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

ata2: hard resetting link

ata2: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 310)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/33

ata2: EH complete

```

I have the drive scanning again, however the error log doesn't contain any new entries.  These errors were written two hours ago (before I halted the really slow badblocks session, and while the other drive was just finishing up its badblocks session):

```
Aug  5 20:39:25 backups2k kernel: ata2: SError: { UnrecovData Proto 10B8B Dispar Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  5 20:39:25 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  5 20:39:25 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: cmd ca/00:80:80:f4:0b/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  5 20:39:25 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:61:80:f4:0b/00:00:00:00:00/e1 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  5 20:39:25 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  5 20:39:25 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  5 20:39:26 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1400500 action 0x6

Aug  5 20:39:26 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: BMDMA stat 0x5

Aug  5 20:39:26 backups2k kernel: ata2: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  5 20:39:26 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  5 20:39:26 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: cmd ca/00:80:80:f8:0b/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  5 20:39:26 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:61:80:f8:0b/00:00:00:00:00/e1 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  5 20:39:26 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  5 20:39:26 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  5 20:39:56 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1800500 action 0x6 frozen

Aug  5 20:39:56 backups2k kernel: ata2: SError: { UnrecovData Proto LinkSeq TrStaTrns }

Aug  5 20:39:56 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  5 20:39:56 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: cmd ca/00:80:00:17:0c/00:00:00:00:00/e1 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  5 20:39:56 backups2k kernel: res 40/00:61:80:f8:0b/00:00:00:00:00/e1 Emask 0x16 (ATA bus error)

Aug  5 20:39:56 backups2k kernel: ata2.00: status: { DRDY }

```

----------

## BradN

Yeah, that should be sdb.  With the ICRC error, try replacing the cable or swapping it with the other drive's if you don't have another.

You're right that a bad sector won't get reallocated when you do a read-only scan, but all of them will be detected - the drive is performing a checksum (actually ECC in modern drives) on all sectors, and it will know immediately when the data isn't making sense (unless it's a very small defect that just happens to be reading ok, but I've never known this to happen in my experience).  

Once it's detected it should be reallocated when something is put there (the drive may do some tests on that sector to see if it's really bad - unexpected power-off can cause data to be written wrong which would mimic bad sectors).  Filesystems generally have a policy of never reading places they haven't already written to so bad sectors shouldn't be a problem after performing a read-only scan, but I usually like to manually overwrite them first until badblocks comes back clean and then begin using the drive, just to be certain.

----------

## mbar

run "smartctl -t offline /dev/sdX" on both of them, and yes, replace the SATA cable -- I had much the same problem some years ago and it wasn' the disk, but broken cable.

After the test is finished, use "smartctl -a /dev/sdX" to see the log and disk health.

----------

## RaceTM

Thanks guys.  I doubt the drive has any issues but I will definitely replace the cable and see what happens.  I have already run the smart tests on both drives and they came back clean.  I'll report back if I continue to see problems!

----------

## BradN

Note that when using smartctl -a, ignore the drive health assessment (I have a feeling it will still say healthy even if the drive is on fire), and instead look at the reallocated sector count (but some drives always show 0 there and show a similar category below with the real number).  This will give you a good indication of the media status, and when you have similar drives you can compare the other values between them to see if something else looks out of whack.  Excessively long spin-up time could be an indication of a failing spindle motor, and excessive seek errors could be the beginning of failure in the head actuator or symptom of vibration, both of which are bad news.

In your case ignore the CRC error count since it's probably being thrown off by a bad connection/cable.

----------

## RaceTM

Alright, well once again the drive is doing the same thing.  Re-ran badblocks, it got through two passes, and it is now slowing to a crawl.  dmesg logs are filled with errors happening right now:

```
 badblocks -svw /dev/sdb

Checking for bad blocks in read-write mode

From block 0 to 976762583

Testing with pattern 0xaa: done

Reading and comparing: done

Testing with pattern 0x55: done

Reading and comparing: done

Testing with pattern 0xff:   0.79% done, 20:24:04 elapsed
```

 (it's been stuck at 0.7x percent for a while, its not going anywhere)

```
Aug  7 14:52:58 backups2k kernel: res 40/00:11:80:b6:e9/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Aug  7 14:52:58 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1400500 action 0x6

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x4

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:00:e0:e9/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:01:00:e0:e9/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1400500 action 0x6

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x5

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:80:06:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:41:80:06:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  7 14:52:59 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  7 14:53:30 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1800500 action 0x6 frozen

Aug  7 14:53:30 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto LinkSeq TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:53:30 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:53:30 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:00:10:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:53:30 backups2k kernel: res 40/00:41:80:06:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x16 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:53:30 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1400500 action 0x6

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x4

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:80:16:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:01:80:16:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1400500 action 0x6

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x5

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:00:32:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:51:00:32:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1400500 action 0x6

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x4

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:80:42:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:01:80:42:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  7 14:53:31 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  7 14:54:02 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Aug  7 14:54:02 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:54:02 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:00:44:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:54:02 backups2k kernel: res 40/00:01:80:42:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Aug  7 14:54:02 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1400500 action 0x6

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x4

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:00:4a:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:01:00:4a:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1400500 action 0x6

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x4

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:80:50:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:01:80:50:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: exception Emask 0x12 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x1c00500 action 0x6

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: BMDMA stat 0x5

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4: SError: { UnrecovData Proto Handshk LinkSeq TrStaTrns }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: failed command: WRITE DMA

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: cmd ca/00:80:00:58:ea/00:00:00:00:00/e0 tag 0 dma 65536 out

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: res 51/84:41:00:58:ea/84:00:00:00:00/e0 Emask 0x12 (ATA bus error)

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: status: { DRDY ERR }

Aug  7 14:54:03 backups2k kernel: ata4.00: error: { ICRC ABRT }

```

Swapped the cable for one I know works.  Plugged it in where the previous drive was plugged in (sata pci card).   :Sad: 

Smartctl seems to report no issues.  I  compared the values with the other drive and readings are all similar as far as I can tell:

```
smartctl -a /dev/sdb

smartctl 5.39.1 2010-01-28 r3054 [x86_64-unknown-linux-gnu] (local build)

Copyright (C) 2002-10 by Bruce Allen, http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 family

Device Model:     ST31000340AS

Serial Number:    9QJ290CB

Firmware Version: SD1A

User Capacity:    1,000,204,886,016 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   8

ATA Standard is:  ATA-8-ACS revision 4

Local Time is:    Sat Aug  7 14:55:41 2010 EDT

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x82) Offline data collection activity

                                        was completed without error.

                                        Auto Offline Data Collection: Enabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0) The previous self-test routine completed

                                        without error or no self-test has ever

                                        been run.

Total time to complete Offline

data collection:                 ( 634) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:                    (0x7b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

                                        Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

                                        Suspend Offline collection upon new

                                        command.

                                        Offline surface scan supported.

                                        Self-test supported.

                                        Conveyance Self-test supported.

                                        Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003) Saves SMART data before entering

                                        power-saving mode.

                                        Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01) Error logging supported.

                                        General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:        ( 227) minutes.

Conveyance self-test routine

recommended polling time:        (   2) minutes.

SCT capabilities:              (0x103b) SCT Status supported.

                                        SCT Feature Control supported.

                                        SCT Data Table supported.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 10

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000f   114   099   006    Pre-fail  Always       -       72712622

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0003   092   089   000    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       527

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   100   100   036    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000f   072   060   030    Pre-fail  Always       -       20097947

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0032   096   096   000    Old_age   Always       -       4299

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   097    Pre-fail  Always       -       1

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   020    Old_age   Always       -       148

184 End-to-End_Error        0x0032   100   100   099    Old_age   Always       -       0

187 Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

188 Command_Timeout         0x0032   041   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       11729734666925

189 High_Fly_Writes         0x003a   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

190 Airflow_Temperature_Cel 0x0022   067   047   045    Old_age   Always       -       33 (Lifetime Min/Max 31/33)

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0022   033   053   000    Old_age   Always       -       33 (0 21 0 0)

195 Hardware_ECC_Recovered  0x001a   057   024   000    Old_age   Always       -       72712622

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0010   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x003e   199   196   000    Old_age   Always       -       8152

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 1

        CR = Command Register [HEX]

        FR = Features Register [HEX]

        SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

        SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

        CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

        CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

        DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

        DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

        ER = Error register [HEX]

        ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 1 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 4230 hours (176 days + 6 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was in an unknown state.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  04 51 00 00 00 00 00  Error: ABRT

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ff      20:15:12.994  NOP [Abort queued commands]

  b0 d4 00 82 4f c2 00 00      20:14:52.918  SMART EXECUTE OFF-LINE IMMEDIATE

  b0 d1 01 01 4f c2 00 00      20:14:52.911  SMART READ ATTRIBUTE THRESHOLDS [OBS-4]

  b0 d0 01 00 4f c2 00 00      20:14:52.843  SMART READ DATA

  b0 da 00 00 4f c2 00 00      20:14:52.810  SMART RETURN STATUS

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error

# 1  Extended captive    Interrupted (host reset)      90%      4230         -

# 2  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%      4230         -

# 3  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%      4230         -

# 4  Short offline       Completed without error       00%      4187         -

# 5  Extended offline    Completed without error       00%      4175         -

# 6  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       745         -

# 7  Extended offline    Interrupted (host reset)      90%       745         -

# 8  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%       717         -

# 9  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       717         -

#10  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%       716         -

#11  Extended offline    Aborted by host               90%       716         -

#12  Short offline       Completed without error       00%       712         -

SMART Selective self-test log data structure revision number 1

 SPAN  MIN_LBA  MAX_LBA  CURRENT_TEST_STATUS

    1        0        0  Not_testing

    2        0        0  Not_testing

    3        0        0  Not_testing

    4        0        0  Not_testing

    5        0        0  Not_testing

Selective self-test flags (0x0):

  After scanning selected spans, do NOT read-scan remainder of disk.

If Selective self-test is pending on power-up, resume after 0 minute delay.

```

Is this drive toast, or what?   :Confused: 

----------

## RaceTM

I don't trust this system.  It's given me too many weird problems.  I'm now testing the drive in another system....

----------

## drescherjm

Having a non zero UDMA_CRC_Error_Count  is a sign of a bad sata cable or interface.

----------

## RaceTM

Well, I'm sick of trying to fix this machine with old parts, half of which I don't even know the condition of.  This latest problem (sata issues) just put me over the edge.  The onboard sata doesn't work, the  sata card I'm pretty sure works causes these crc errors, and when I plug in my other sata card (which does work, its brand new), the machine doesn't even post.

So  I just came back from the store...new barebones going in.

Thanks for the help, all  :Wink: 

----------

